
Recent Hydrothermal Activity May Explain Ceres' Brightest Area - based2
http://dawn.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news-detail.html?id=6547
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12004914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12004914)

